# try hard to win or let her go....



## n8ness

ok. so im 21. shes 20. weve known each other for a year and a half. got married 3 months ago. and have a 5months old son. about six months ago. we started having problems that were not bad at first. we got our own place everything was ok. but the more and more time we spent the more it got worse. im always tired and stressed and irritable coming home from work because my job sucks but i go to provide for my family. shes stressed because of school and she stays home with son. its gotten nothing but worse and worse and iv tried to make things better. i try coming home in better moods. iv taken her out, spent 300 in one night for a jaccuzi suite in a hotel. seriously iv been trying. when she starts a fight i walk away or ignore her. she just says the worst things to me now. like things you really wouldn think to say to a person. she had said something before i went to work and i ignored her. ignored a text. and i got another one saying she wants a divorce , my stuffs outside. weve been talking but the only answer she gives me is she doesnt love me anymore. her mom has spoken to me and has told me it wasnt true that she did care and cried for three days while i was gone. but when i talk to her its a different story. im so lost. i dont want to lose my family i dont want to lose my son. i love them very much. and this is literaly kiling me i just got out of the hospital for a stomach ulcer(think thats how u spell it) i cant stop crying i cant eat cant sleep. i dont want anyone else in the world but her. ill do anything to win her back. but my question is. can you win back love thats lost or should i just let her go.......


----------

